# ***Totally inappropriate makeup... ***



## user79 (Mar 10, 2007)

...to wear to the supermarket!

















Face:

Alima Mineral foundation
Bronze CCB
Blossoming Blushcream
Shimpagne MSF

Lips:
Babied Liplacquer

Eyes:
Stilife & Flammable Paint
Fyrinnae Red Hot e/s
Carbon e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Lancaster black kohl eyeliner
Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara
Spiked eyebrow pencil


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 10, 2007)

ha. soccer moms will hate you because your effing gorgeous.
I  LOVE  this look.


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 10, 2007)

that's really beautiful. it is so smoky and blended, yet the colours are all defined perfectly. i'm jealous of your skills!


----------



## faifai (Mar 10, 2007)

well, you'll outshine all the other patrons of the grocery store, that's for sure! i love it. the red looks amazing.


----------



## Jayne (Mar 10, 2007)

ooohhhh that's really hot !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love the red on green eyes !


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 10, 2007)

Haha, this way everyone else can be jealous. I am totally on my way to the supermarket too (I should put on crazy makeup, haha)
Looks gorgeous, love the whole look!


----------



## Pei (Mar 10, 2007)

OMG, very hot =)


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 10, 2007)

HOT HOT HOT!!! very smouldering? i think.. YES.


----------



## hundove (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow!!! And look at your hair. It's all beautiful. How did you make that volume in your hair?


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 10, 2007)

That is some seriously sexy pictures! What a hot makeup to go buying liquid detergent and pastas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You gonna make the check-out assists gasp in admiration, beware everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the Red Hot e/s on you, makes me want to try my Fyrinnae Dragon's Blood immediately!


----------



## oddinary (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow! When I saw the first picture loading, I immediately thought smokey eyes and I got it right! As I scrolled down, I saw the red, I jumped a little! Hehe, intense, but that's some gorgeous makeup!


----------



## user79 (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 

 
_Wow!!! And look at your hair. It's all beautiful. How did you make that volume in your hair?_

 
Thank you!

Honestly, I did nothing. It's not even washed, or brushed! I just kinda tousled with with my fingers and added a soft hold hairspray...

Having layers helps though and my hair is naturally wavy.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 10, 2007)

oooops I love this look! so sexy


----------



## macface (Mar 10, 2007)

I love it next time I go shopping Ill try it. very pretty.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ha. soccer moms will hate you because your effing gorgeous.
I  LOVE  this look._

 
Don't stereotype soccer moms because I'm one and I love this hot look for the grocery store.  

I bet the men forgot what they were shopping for.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 10, 2007)

gorgeous 
you look great


----------



## Bianca (Mar 10, 2007)

Gorgeous, you are very pretty!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 10, 2007)

As usual, you demonstrate that you have AMAZING makeup skills!  Look absolutly gorgeous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And loving the hair


----------



## fluers_echo (Mar 10, 2007)

It's an amazing red color to wear but you pull it off very well!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 10, 2007)

effin gorgeous!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 10, 2007)

You look hot hunny!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2007)

oh DAMMMNNN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 super fly girl! smokin hot!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 10, 2007)

gonna have the stock boys messing up and dropping cans and what not lol...looks really good


----------



## magi (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh god, this is one of the greatest looks I have ever seen... Wow... Unbelievable that RED can look sooo perfect!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 10, 2007)

I think im in love with you.... lol   " u look gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee (Mar 10, 2007)

seriously, what kind of super trendy supermarkets you go to?
:-D

love it. ah, if only i could pull off the same...


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a beautiful look, who said it is not appropriate for supermarket?


----------



## M (Mar 10, 2007)

I think this is perfect for the grocery store~
Stunning as ususal


----------



## Caderas (Mar 10, 2007)

that's so gorgeous!  i'm so glad i just got Ben Nye's Cherry Red Lumiere Powder so i can give this look a try.  thanks for even more awesome inspiration lady!  <3


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 10, 2007)

the red is incredible!  I like how you can only see it when your eyes are closed.  Every time you blink, its a party! hahah

I love your skin too.  I've started using mineral makeup but i cant get it to look like yours!


----------



## ikielove (Mar 10, 2007)

You look HOT! I wish I could rock red like that!


----------



## Sahne (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey... it's looking perfect...


----------



## kimmy (Mar 10, 2007)

breathtaking.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 10, 2007)

Hot Hot Hotttttt!


----------



## LoveMACaddict (Mar 10, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!  Girl - not only are you beautiful, but you have talent!  Bravo!!


----------



## User67 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow! :notworthy:


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jadetive (Mar 11, 2007)

Gorgeous. Seriously. I'd love to be able to do that.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 11, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 11, 2007)

Hott Mama!!!


----------



## Taj (Mar 11, 2007)

really too sexy to the supermarket !
I luv it !


----------



## dokuya (Mar 11, 2007)

Hot!!!
I love red e/s looks and yours is great! Love it!


----------



## Caffy (Mar 11, 2007)

so hot!


----------



## mspiggy (Mar 11, 2007)

Sexy and devilish!!
I love how the red and purple matches!


----------



## aligirl (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you EVER look bad??***green**


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_...to wear to the supermarket!



















Face:

Alima Mineral foundation
Bronze CCB
Blossoming Blushcream
Shimpagne MSF

Lips:
Babied Liplacquer

Eyes:
Stilife & Flammable Paint
Fyrinnae Red Hot e/s
Carbon e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Lancaster black kohl eyeliner
Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara
Spiked eyebrow pencil_


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow Wow & Wow!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 11, 2007)

you look Hot!


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

wow. amazing makeup and INSANELY amazing skin!

you must be asked a million times, but do you mind sharing your skincare regime? You have the nicest complexion i've ever seen


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 11, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you were probably the hottest person at the supermarket.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 12, 2007)

HOT! HOT! HOT!  HAVE to try this look.


----------



## bsquared (Mar 12, 2007)

hey . . . i think that looking STUNNING is always appropriate! you go girl!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 12, 2007)

you're so hot!! love red on you!
For me it's perfect for the supermarket !!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 12, 2007)

Please provide a tutorial for this!


----------



## miztgral (Mar 12, 2007)

Man, no one can tell it's "inappropriate" until they see you blink and see the red. This is utterly pretty. Now I'm wondering if it's too inappropriate for college. Ha!


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxy* 

 
_wow. amazing makeup and INSANELY amazing skin!

you must be asked a million times, but do you mind sharing your skincare regime? You have the nicest complexion i've ever seen_

 
I posted it in this thread a while back:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=61314




Thanks for all the nice feedback, ladies.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome job. mu is great


----------



## GothicGirl (Mar 12, 2007)

You look so beautiful! So what if it´s too much for the supermarket?


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 12, 2007)

you look freaking gorgeous and the makeup is awesome!


----------



## Simi (Mar 12, 2007)

Very pretty. Love the all looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 12, 2007)

Where the hell have I been? I don't even know how I missed this. This is amazing! It looks gorgeous! I don't think there is anything wrong with going to the grocery store looking like hotness!


----------



## dolceitalia (Mar 12, 2007)

i love that red eye shadow!!


----------



## Starbright211 (Mar 12, 2007)

Very HOT!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 12, 2007)

Whatever...totally HOT makeup to wear to the supermarket!!!

That's funny...we don't really call them supermarkets here. We just say "the grocery store", haha.


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats ok, I do that too.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Mar 13, 2007)

lol..first picture..i was like noo..yea..kind of you just look saucy. 
But the second pic..I was like oohh yeaa..TOTALLLY! Lol


----------



## hnich (Mar 13, 2007)

that's so...red! and amazing
wow, I can't believe how intense it is


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!
but thats all the time! heheh


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 13, 2007)

Love the red e/s. Not a lot of people can pull it off, but you wear it SO well!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 14, 2007)

hot! it's so bright! ANd sexy! love it


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 19, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.  Black and red are my fave colors, so of course this must be one of my fave looks!  It is stunningly gorgeous on you!:holysheep:


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 19, 2007)

woahhh thats really hott.


awesome MU


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG I love it. Sooooo HOT! 

Well Done


----------



## MACisME (Apr 19, 2007)

lol u go girl


----------



## breathless (Apr 19, 2007)

that looks hott!!!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 19, 2007)

wow! beautiful! the red was soo unexpected!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 20, 2007)

That is one SEXY look girl...  I love how it turned out!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 20, 2007)

That red e/s is simply stunning!!! ur gorgeous!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 5, 2007)

k, links fixed.


----------



## nico (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Please provide a tutorial for this!_

 
couldn't agree more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




amazing look


----------



## Deena (May 17, 2008)

For some reason this look reminds me of Christian  Louboutin' s red-soled shoes.LOVE it!


----------



## Jello89 (May 17, 2008)

That is hawt.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 17, 2008)

Not sure how I missed it.  Great job!! Always good!!


----------



## makikay (May 18, 2008)

oh that looks totally hot!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 18, 2008)

inappropriate...but soooo sexy!


----------

